

Bankofamerica.com is down - nanodeath
https://www.bankofamerica.com/

======
d3ad1ysp0rk
traceroute bankofamerica.com

traceroute: Warning: bankofamerica.com has multiple addresses; using
171.159.100.150

traceroute to bankofamerica.com (171.159.100.150), 64 hops max, 52 byte
packets

    
    
    	 1  10.242.2.1 (10.242.2.1)  22.506 ms  20.144 ms  17.502 ms
    
    	 2  rrcs-***-105-172-***.nys.biz.rr.com (***.105.172.***)  15.713 ms  14.517 ms  13.708 ms
    
    	 3  rdc-204-210-68-170.ne.northeast.rr.com (204.210.68.170)  19.284 ms  17.016 ms  14.870 ms
    
    	 4  g10-4-0-0.ptldmehx-rtr001.ne.northeast.rr.com (204.210.69.250)  15.874 ms  17.843 ms  16.786 ms
    
    	 5  rdc-204-210-69-49.ne.northeast.rr.com (204.210.69.49)  37.636 ms  36.087 ms  47.473 ms
    
    	 6  ae-5-0.cr0.nyc30.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.74)  37.837 ms  38.048 ms  34.735 ms
    
    	 7  107.14.19.147 (107.14.19.147)  31.687 ms
    	    ae-0-0.pr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.157)  50.793 ms
    	    107.14.19.147 (107.14.19.147)  35.358 ms
    
    	 8  tengigabitethernet3-3.ar7.nyc1.gblx.net (64.213.104.193)  36.177 ms
    	    66.109.9.210 (66.109.9.210)  39.815 ms
    	    te7-4.ar1.nyc8.gblx.net (208.48.23.1)  30.077 ms
    
    	 9  lag1.ar7.dca3.gblx.net (67.16.146.26)  39.259 ms  43.567 ms  37.822 ms
    
    	10  prolexic-technologies.ethernet4-2.ar7.dca3.gblx.net (159.63.23.178)  39.852 ms  40.892 ms  42.304 ms
    
    	11  unknown.prolexic.com (209.200.144.34)  92.870 ms  40.866 ms  38.025 ms
    
    	12  unknown.prolexic.com (209.200.144.58)  35.344 ms  35.342 ms  43.157 ms
    
    	13  209.200.171.194 (209.200.171.194)  102.761 ms  107.928 ms  106.590 ms
    
    	14  171.159.64.3 (171.159.64.3)  167.647 ms  158.632 ms  144.629 ms
    
    	15  * * *
    
    	16  * * *
    
    	17  * * *

~~~
ErikAugust
11 171.159.64.3 (171.159.64.3) 78.322 ms 77.015 ms 77.841 ms

------
WestCoastJustin
Seems it was a short outage, since it works for me, and
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bankofamerica.com> says it is up.

~~~
nanodeath
That site was always reporting it as up, for me -- I think it was just pinging
<http://bankofamerica.com/>, which seemed to work; but then immediately
redirecting to https, which didn't.

------
allard
I couldn't get to two of these sites during these attacks —
[http://bankinfosecurity.com/4-banks-respond-to-ddos-
threats-...](http://bankinfosecurity.com/4-banks-respond-to-ddos-
threats-a-5350) — so many days ago.

------
MrVitaliy
It's actually not that surprising. Christmas week is their busiest time of the
year in terms of transactions traffic.

------
richaclark
Yikes! Not used to a major bank website being down. Luckily I didn't need to
do anything.

~~~
StavrosK
You're lucky, I had to try very hard to take _my_ bank's website down.

------
nanodeath
And...it looks like it's back up.

------
DavidBradbury
Why is this news?

------
aluhut
Down from Unitymedia Germany.

------
cynwoody
It's down for me, too!

~~~
cynwoody
Back up, but slow.

------
JohnFromBuffalo
The tubes to the interwebs is broke.

